# Where have the Alocasia gone ???



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Why arent people keeping Jewel Alocasia anymore ? What happened to the Elaine , Rugosa , Reversa for sale etc... 

I used to have a bunch of Alocasia roughly 6 years ago before I took a break from the hobby and now its like they seem extinct .


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Not a single reply ...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

jpg said:


> Not a single reply ...


There is now! 

To answer your question, I have no idea. Just like darts, some plants seem to drop off the radar as time goes on. Alocasia is an interesting genus to me, but I don't own any. I guess I came into the hobby too late to see any really cool ones and honestly, there are so many smaller plants species that I feel could make better use of the limited space of a viv.

John


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Its odd that you can not find anything but the large elephant ear variety alocasia now . Everyone used to sell them . I thought maybe people where growing them out but I lost all hope when I visited black jungle and they only have Alocasia "polly" in the greenhouse . 

CRAZY !!!!!!!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Polly is really the only one I'm familiar with. Do you happen to remember the names of some smaller varieties? I would be willing to try some if I have the space (and cash)!



John



Sent from my T100TA using Tapatalk


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

I use alocasia " black velvet". I worked with rugusa but mine died a while ago. I tried looking for another but no luck.
Darran


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I currently have A. rugosa(melas) and Black Velvet. I used to have cuprea and "Elaine" but gave them to a friends. Dewey's Reversal has been my Holy Grail.

As far as I can tell there is only one tissue culture lab that is growing the 'Jewel' alocasia. Dragon Agro. I talked about going in with a friend to buy a flat, but it never developed.

That is the biggest problem. Another problem is that the average hobbiest can't just cut off a piece and pass it on to someone else like most of the other plants we grow. Lastly, if you don't give them enough light, they tend to grow too tall, even for 24" tall vivariums.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a few alocasias, 2 that are at least a few years old. Like Phil said, they need lots of light. These have always been under dual T8's. They stretch. Still really cool plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Funny this should be posted bc I have been working on getting some more smaller growing Alocasias to offer. Just today I brought home a sample of a new cultivar that was a sport of the classic amazonica 'Polly'. Apparently it stays small and is likely to be a good viv plant. I've got one to experiment with. Gonna order the liners next week hopefully so should have them ready in the Spring.

There's another one I used to grow that I'm trying to obtain again but will refrain from mentioning it's name for now. Don't want to cause a frenzy. Lol!

Here's the new Alocasia..


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

That Alocasia is nice Antone ! 

I was at black jungle yesterday and they had a huge rugosa in the green house and a couple black velvets . Im gonna talk to them and see if they can cultivate the rugosa and get me some .


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I have that one also Brian .


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

I picked up one from BJ that's similar to what Antone has shown. I was told it was a dwarf Polly cultivar and wouldn't get huge. It's been in the viv for a few months, and seems to be hanging out at around 12" tall so far. Slow grower. Definitely a nice plant.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

That's the same one I have . I got it from black jungle also . Mine grows pretty well and is dark compared to yours .


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

I've got "Black Velvet" in a viv that houses a trio of P. terribilis, and "Tiny Dancers" in an R. imitator 'Chazuta' viv. Cool plants; it is surprising you don't see the smaller cultivars more often in vivariums. Distinctive, elegant foliage...


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

They used to be everywhere in the hobby . I really wouldn't mind bringing them back .


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have one as well with my vanzos in a 24" Exo--when some of the leaves try to get too big, I whack them back as far as I can...don't know the variety...really nice in a back corner..that new one shown is really flashy...would look spectacular in a 75g.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you get a picture of it Judy ?


----------

